# Intermittent Internet Disconnections



## val123 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have these very annoying internet lag/disconnections I want to say about every 30 minutes. It can be annoying, disconnect me from what I am doing on the internet, so on so forth. 

I have called the Time Warner Cable company two times. The last guy that came out said he fixed it. He said there was one splitter that just really lowered the overall connection because it was subtracting so much. 

He replaced it with a new splitter that didn't subtract so much. Well, I am still having this problem. That fixed it according to him. I have a Motorola SBG940 Modem. We have two computers on it. One, a hard wired, and mine, wireless. Any help please?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## val123 (Apr 24, 2009)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/3b64989936c8/2517685

Is it possible that the problem I am having could be my computer, not my network? Because my tests are all fine, I am getting good connectivity.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do both computers disconnect or just one?


Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?


----------



## val123 (Apr 24, 2009)

Both
Time Warner Cable
Motorola SBG1000
Wired
Vista Home
Firefox


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Run a couple more of the line quality tests please and post the results.

I'd also consider having them replace the mode/router unit.


----------



## val123 (Apr 24, 2009)

I will and they have already replaced the modem.


----------



## val123 (Apr 24, 2009)

MORE TESTS

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2517689

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2518763


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I see some small issues in the line quality, but I'm surprised it actually disconnects you. 

What do you see on the modem when you get disconnected? Do you actually see the data/connect light go out?


----------



## val123 (Apr 24, 2009)

The modem isn't in my room so I can't see exactly what is going on.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think you need to determine if it's actually disconnecting from the line to narrow this down. Do other computers on the network have the same issue?


----------



## val123 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, they do.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is obviously a common issue. That would be the router and/or the modem, or the ISP connection.


----------



## val123 (Apr 24, 2009)

What will I have to do to fix it sir?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd start with the router and see if any corrective measures there help.


Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## val123 (Apr 24, 2009)

That won't help me because I am wired and everything is up to date. Maybe we need an electrician to come out and check cords?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The next step would be to check the interior wiring from the modem to the ISP connection. Preferably by running a new wire direct to the connection. When I had cable Internet, I had to run a low loss RG-6U from the ISP 2:1 splitter to the modem to get reliable results, that may be what's happening to you. If the coax wiring is older, or installed by a builder, it could be lower quality cable that has high losses.


----------



## val123 (Apr 24, 2009)

The Cable Guy checked this and found that all the cables are fine and are getting good connection.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Pardon me if I don't believe the "cable guy". When I had Comcast, I had them out multiple times for issues, and I would end up diagnosing the issue and pointing them to the specific issue in order to get it fixed.


----------



## val123 (Apr 24, 2009)

So I will call an electrician.


----------



## val123 (Apr 24, 2009)

Plus I don't have the tools to do what you asked.


----------

